# "I, Tonya" .......................



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2018)

Remember her?


Has anyone seen this movie yet, or plan to? It seems interesting being described as a "dark comedy" but not having seen it yet, I'm not sure how that could be done.


https://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/i-tonya-2017


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 10, 2018)

I do want to watch it but probably going to wait until I can rent it from home. The reviews have been pretty good.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 10, 2018)

I've heard it's pretty good.  The ABC-TV show/(movie?) airs tomorrow - I'll probably watch it.

[video]http://abcnews.go.com/US/video/truth-lies-tonya-harding-story-airs-thursday-9p8c-52123942[/video]


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2018)

MarkinPhx said:


> I do want to watch it but probably going to wait until I can rent it from home. The reviews have been pretty good.



Yep Mark, I'm not one who enjoys going out to the movies anymore, rather stay home and cozy.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> I've heard it's pretty good.  The ABC-TV movie airs tomorrow - I'll probably watch it.
> 
> [video]http://abcnews.go.com/US/video/truth-lies-tonya-harding-story-airs-thursday-9p8c-52123942[/video]



I may sign up for a free 2 weeks of Youtube Red (cable shows) if it's being offered.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 11, 2018)

Amazing how much attention the incident still gets.  (Same yr as the OJ drama began, but that's another discussion.)


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 11, 2018)

I guess interest renewed due to the movie. I'd forgotten all about it, but now I'm interested again. I wonder why, myself.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 11, 2018)

A year ago Nancy Kerrigan competed on "Dancing with the Star"....that made people think about the 1994 incident, although it wasn't mentioned on the show.  Nancy was quite good, btw. (Don't think we'll see Tonya on the dance floor.)


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 11, 2018)

(Don't think we'll see Tonya on the dance floor.)[/QUOTE]

Never say never,AC lol


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 11, 2018)

^^ :lofl:


----------



## Lara (Jan 13, 2018)

I, LARA have not seen the movie "I, TONYA"...nor will I bother. I hear it's well done but it's just a little upsetting to see Hollywood elevate Tonya as a hero and label her a poor victimized woman when evidence showed she knew about the attack against Nancy Kerrigan before it happened and even aided in locating the time and place of Kerrigan for her boyfriend, Jeff Galooley's, crime. There are phone call records and handwritten notes by Tonya. Prosecutors agreed she knew but didn't prosecute because they had little money for it and bigger cases on their agenda. 

It's wrong that Hollywood invited Tonya to the Golden Globes, gave her one of the best seats in the house, and a standing ovation. Did they invite Nancy Kerrigan? Why are they ignoring the true victim.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 13, 2018)

Lara said:


> I hear it's well done but it's just a little upsetting to see Hollywood elevate Tonya as a hero and label her a poor victimized woman



Had an experience with Her, Tonya
She was tailgating me on an off ramp in a little pickup
zipped around me
slammed on her brakes
sped away, flipping me off
guess I was lucky
think I saw a baseball bat in her gun rack


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 13, 2018)

Lara said:


> I, LARA have not seen the movie "I, TONYA"...nor will I bother. I hear it's well done but it's just a little upsetting to see Hollywood elevate Tonya as a hero and label her a poor victimized woman when evidence showed she knew about the attack against Nancy Kerrigan before it happened and even aided in locating the time and place of Kerrigan for her boyfriend, Jeff Galooley's, crime. There are phone call records and handwritten notes by Tonya. Prosecutors agreed she knew but didn't prosecute because they had little money for it and bigger cases on their agenda. It's wrong that Hollywood invited Tonya to the Golden Globes, gave her one of the best seats in the house, and a standing ovation.
> 
> I understand she had a tough life growing up, had a bad boyfriend who abused her, and a sport that was riddled with bias and petty issues, but she was also a very strong woman who could have made better choices of virtue if she had really wanted to. What she did wrong was not to alert authorities ahead of time which would have saved Nancy Kerrigan. She deserves some pity for hardships and a failed career...but not hero worship.


Hi Lara,I totally agree with your comments. I was really surprised when I read ABC aired a 2hr special about her on Thurs night Jan 11th,what a JOKE!
The only reason the network did this was to capitalize  on the good reviews of the movie'I Tonya" and for ratings.If the movie had bombed at the box office,this special would never have happened. She is a con artist,'celebrity wanna be'  Sue


----------



## MaggieM (Jan 13, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Had an experience with Her, Tonya
> She was tailgating me on an off ramp in a little pickup
> zipped around me
> slammed on her brakes
> ...



That is exactly what she is like and always has been.  She is self centered trash. She seems to think everyone owes her everything and she's always thought that way.  I know because she used to live near us when I lived in that area.  she has a very long history of violence to anyone who doesn't please her at the moment including her "lovers" and husband and mother.

I would never waste a penny going to see anything about her regardless of who the actors are.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 13, 2018)

Gary O, Maggie M...wow, interesting stories.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 13, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Gary O, Maggie M...wow, interesting stories.


The only movie she should be in is the ogre in a low grade horror show


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 13, 2018)

I, RadishRose read yesterday, that her publicist quit because she started demanding a fee of $25,000 from any press that asked her about "the past".


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 13, 2018)

Gary O, Maggie M.....your stories definitely shed some more light on her and not in the direction the Golden Globes were going. Very strange they rallied around her and were trying to portray her as the victim, when clearly there was only one victim....Nancy Kerrigan. I don't doubt Tonya's upbringing was harsh but you have to still be accountable for your choices as an adult. The truth will prevail. It's a small world.


----------



## Lara (Jan 13, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> Hi Lara,I totally agree with your comments. I was really surprised when I read ABC aired a 2hr special about her on Thurs night Jan 11th,what a JOKE!
> The only reason the network did this was to capitalize  on the good reviews of the movie'I Tonya" and for ratings.If the movie had bombed at the box office,this special would never have happened. She is a con artist,'celebrity wanna be'  Sue





			
				MaggieM said:
			
		

> She is self centered trash. She seems to think everyone owes her everything and she's always thought that way. I know because she used to live near us when I lived in that area. she has a very long history of violence to anyone who doesn't please her at the moment including her "lovers" and husband and mother. I would never waste a penny going to see anything about her regardless of who the actors are.


I agree with you both, Sue and Maggie. From everything I've read and seen, Tonya was just as you both described. I saw the ad for the 2 hour special and thought the same as you Sue...a joke.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 13, 2018)

I realize this thread is _supposed_ to be about Tonya Harding, however

*@ Lara*



> Btw, "The Butler", starring his pal Oprah was a Weinstein Company production. *She knew*.​





It's a huge, colossal leap to say because "The Butler" was a Weinstein Group production that "she knew" (Oprah) that Harvey Weinstein was abusing dozens of women.

Any evidence?
Did everyone who was involved with every Weinstein Group production "know"?

Probably be best to start a separate thread with your assertion AND the evidence to back it up.


----------



## Lara (Jan 14, 2018)

I already posted my link in the existing "Oprah" thread. Hollywood solidarity and the industry's hypocrisy links the two topics.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 14, 2018)

I googled Tonya to see what she looks like today - Wow.  Rougher than a night in jail, as they say.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 14, 2018)

Lara said:


> RE: Staying on topic...applecruncher, you failed to see the thread subject connection because you took one sentence out of context from my two posts. The topic connection is "It's wrong that Hollywood, in solidarity, invited Tonya to the Golden Globes, gave her one of the best seats in the house, and a standing ovation"...despite the courtroom evidence of prior knowledge of the crime. Just as Hollywood was wrong in solidarity to hide Weinstein's hidden perverted secrets  due to his film production power. It's all over the place that most (and I did say "not all but Most" in my post) in Hollywood knew but didn't speak up. Google it or go to my post in the already existing "Oprah" thread for a link.
> 
> It would be a nice gesture on your part to tone down your demands for proof when this is just a forum for seniors to give their opinions. It's a place for fun, not a courtroom for defense. Plus, follow all posts on the subject before calling it off-topic. Suggestions to start identical threads is not a good idea either. As I said, I already posted my link in the existing "Oprah" thread and "Hollywood solidarity" links the two topics.



Your links elsewhere neither address nor support your assertion that "she knew". You've danced around my simple question by accusing me of ....whatever. Obviously you have no evidence.

So this is a senior forum that's supposed to be fun. Okay. But not every topic/subject is "fun".  I see nothing fun with regard to the Weinstein Company, which btw has been discussed quite a bit on this forum.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 14, 2018)

Back to topic:

Haven't seen "I, Tonya" and don't plan to.  I watched the ABC special on Thursday. It was okay. Amy Robach did a good job but she seemed to be trying to avoid rolling her eyes. :laugh:


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 14, 2018)

We seem to forget there was another person involved in this tragedy,Nancy Kerrigan. While the press was 'fawning' over Tonya at the recent Golden Globe award show,Nancy's response  in a tweet 'I.Victim". In my opinion,Nancy has gracefully moved on from this incident,made a life for herself where she is truly happy. I can't say the same for Tonya,she loves all the attention,having her '15 min of fame' all over again which is sad.Sue


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 14, 2018)

Some tv station seems to revive this saga every year. Tonya does the stupid criminal thing. Nancy was dancing with the stars.

I realize many don't follow news or care about history but at the same time others focus in or obsess to a few events, personalities, stories etc.


----------



## Traveler (Jan 15, 2018)

Lara said:


> I, LARA have not seen the movie "I, TONYA"...nor will I bother. I hear it's well done but it's just a little upsetting to see Hollywood elevate Tonya as a hero and label her a poor victimized woman when evidence showed she knew about the attack against Nancy Kerrigan before it happened and even aided in locating the time and place of Kerrigan for her boyfriend, Jeff Galooley's, crime. There are phone call records and handwritten notes by Tonya. Prosecutors agreed she knew but didn't prosecute because they had little money for it and bigger cases on their agenda.
> 
> It's wrong that Hollywood invited Tonya to the Golden Globes, gave her one of the best seats in the house, and a standing ovation. Did they invite Nancy Kerrigan? Why are they ignoring the true victim.



Totally agree. Tonya is a real...  rhymes with witch.  Hollywood should be ashamed.
I saw her once in N.E. Portland at a Fred Meyer's supermarket. She looked like something the cat dragged in.


----------

